# Nauticapedia Article - Carey Myers – A First Nations Salmon Fisherman with Hawaiian R



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

Our contributor Ross Dobson shares his experiences fishing with his uncle, Carey Myers. Carey‘s love of the ocean went back to his ancestors, which include First Nations peoples in the Alert Bay British Columbia area, Hawaiians and Norwegians. Carey’s great grandfather was George Michael Kamano, originally called Kahoomana, born in 1835 in the Kingdom of Hawaii. Kamano, beginning in 1854, worked for 15 years at the Hudson's Bay Company’s Fort Rupert (on Vancouver Island) trading post. Ross Dobson fished with his uncle as a summer job while a student and still recalls his experiences fondly.

See the image at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/Myers_Carey.php


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day nauticapedia,m.today.03:19.re:nauticapedia article-carey myers-a first nation salmon fisherman with hawaiian r,interesting history,thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------

